# T A I W A N (part 1): Taipei



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

I spent two weeks over Christmas this year in Taiwan, travelling entirely around the island from Taipei to Taipei, clockwise. I intend to upload my entire trip in 4 parts, starting with Taipei. Enjoy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and nice photos around Taipei


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Really cool and diverse set of photos! The amount of photo's is crazy, good job. You should give me the link to your Flickr account so I can see some more of your work! Looking forward to the other parts of your Taiwan trip


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! what a ton of photos.
you have captured the vibrant street scenes.
kinda topsy-turvy but lively.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

wow, thanks for that! I lived in Taipei for a year and that was a nice trip down memory lane. I love the urban chaos. I want to go back!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Clean


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Incredible photography there, but Id like to see more streetscapes. kay:


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> The amount of photo's is crazy, good job.


Thanks. I was quite happy with the quantity considering I was only in Taipei for 2 days.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really good photography of Taiwan! Does anyone know if Taiwan was affected by the earthquake in Japan?


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Really good photography of Taiwan! Does anyone know if Taiwan was affected by the earthquake in Japan?


No it wasnt. Not even all of Japan was.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

All together, your people shots now really make a complete sense; as rounded and well-told chapter in your story of life in the Far East. Can't wait for more of them. :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome pics:nuts:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great street pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, incredible collection of photos!!! :applause:

May I ask what camera you use??


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really great photo collection from Taiwan....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Does it rain much in Taipei by any chance? Haha. Great photos all round there - a massive insight into the daily city life.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pics...the Asian culture is interesting to say the least!


----------



## peacedot (Apr 10, 2008)

Asian culture is more interesting for sure in term of food. It is not about judgmental, it is about the fact.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Stunning and awesome pics and reminds of my fond memories in Taipei less than one month ago ... miss the moments there and hope to revisit in the future ... Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

I miss Taipei.
It's very great city and full of food.


----------

